# JINAN | CITIC Pacific Plaza | 326m | 1070ft | 64 fl | U/C



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

it was slow


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 4 by 清澈的风 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 4 by Shawn.F的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 25 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 3 by wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 16 by wsylegolas


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-23 by 春小宝SS


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 06 by ds112358


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 07 by wsylegolas


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-17 by 古语我


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

【主体】[城] 济南中信泰富广场（济南尊）|326米|64层 - 第83页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【主体】[城] 济南中信泰富广场（济南尊）|326米|64层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 15 by wsylegolas


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, @kanye, what is the name of the building on the right?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, @kanye, what is the name of the building on the right?


I assume it would be 山东区域管理总部


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

The building has been locally named, "济南尊" or Jinan Zun


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

17/09/22 by Shawn.F


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/10/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 22 by ds112358


----------

